# My New Betta Firefly! Gorgeous! Pics Heavy



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Meet Firefly!

I went to Petco today cus I had a ten percent off coupon and wanted to get a filter for my 55g and I saw this boy and I was like ''nahh I couldn't!" even though I kept raving about how beautiful he was to my BF in the store and my BF is like "you should get him he would look great in your spring section!" and so I got him cus I ad the excuse and he is beautiful!!! I am def. glad I got him! 

He was listed as a Delta tail. And on the way home I named him Firefly. I know these aren't the best pics (I am planning on getting better ones.) Speedbump my yellow betta saw him floating in his cup before I put him in and he started flaring!!! He has never done that before to any of the fish in his section but he obviously recognized Firefly as a rival Betta! Smart fish! Firefly has been exploring his section and flaring back at Speedbump. Then Speedbump turned to me and started flaring at me! As if I committed the atrocious act of bringing another Betta into HIS tank. haha!  He then turned back o Firefly as if to say, "Look Buddy! My mom might have brought you here, but this is MY tank and I am wayyy bigger than you got it?" 

(they have been competing for the last 15 min. and the tetra are like "what's goin on?? and the cories are like "food! food! gotta forage for food!" haha!

Anyways he is Firefly. Again NOT the best pics, but what would you call his coloring (He is way less dull in person of course LOL. a soft greenish yellow blue with slight iridescence to him and he has blue eyes!! my phone's camera sucks)?






































and a pic right after Speedbump scolded me (flared) 










~TPF


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh wow, he is very pretty.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

omg I totally had a heart attack!!! Firefly was lying on his side perfectly still!! OMG I touched him lightly and he got startled and swam away really fast, THANK GOD! but he looks a bit stressed and lethargic I don't know why. I plopped a few bloodworms in there, hopefully he gets an appetite and eats them. Maybe cus he has not been in water this warm before cus he was in his cup?? the thermometer says 76.8 degrees. either that of because he doesn't have a decoration to hide in his section yet.

Anyways, I hope he does well :-/ if he lasts overnight I will be satisfied.

Thank you mysquishy 

~TPF


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww... I hope he starts being more active for you. Maybe he is just getting used to his new home. My new boy was kind of like that when I first got him home and now he is crazy and swims all over the place.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope so. he is swimming around more and is quiet around Speedbump now though Speedbump still thinks he has to prove something. Maybe he just was like "look, I am pretending dead you win" :-/ I hope that is all that was... 

~TPF


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have an extra plant or cave, just pop it in there so he has something to hide in.  

He's AWESOME!!!! I love the green on him! Awesome!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He'sc very pretty! Probably just adjusting to his new home-I'd add a plant or something to make him secure.


----------



## WuGolfer07 (Mar 23, 2010)

wait.. you have TWO males in the same tank? i thought that was not allowed


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

WuGolfer07 said:


> wait.. you have TWO males in the same tank? i thought that was not allowed


She has dividers between them.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's really beautiful!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you guys  he is fine this morning when I checked on him. Before I turned on the lights I both Speedbump and Firefly were sleeping at the top next to each other peacefully and I am not quite sure, but I think Speedbump is now enamored of Firefly! haha, he had a small bubblenest next to the divider before Firefly came and now it is HUGE! he was busy last night :lol:

They aren't flaring as MUCH anymore but on occasion I see some slight challenging going on between them. and water warmed up to 82.5 degrees in Firefly's section. I have to check what it is in Speedbump's and the other sections to see if I need to adjust the 2 heaters I have in the tank.

I was planning on ordering this decoration for Firefly (the one with the blue blossoms):













> Originally Posted by WuGolfer07
> wait.. you have TWO males in the same tank? i thought that was not allowed
> 
> 
> > She has dividers between them.


yes, I have dividers  

~TPF


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the first one looks as if he is a mustard yellow and the second one looks as if he is a clear blue? its kinda confusing the third and fourth look like blue yellow the most and green!!.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> the first one looks as if he is a mustard yellow and the second one looks as if he is a clear blue? its kinda confusing the third and fourth look like blue yellow the most and green!!.


haha yea it is confusing but he looks like both at different times. in his cup are his colors but he has so much blue too especially in the tank.


----------

